# 4 day old chicks



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are two Pekin Bantam chicks - one is a Lemon Cuckoo and one is a Millefleur :flrt:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Think im going to have to steal them


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

awwww so cute :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL. yep definitely cute and I'm a bit attached to the bigger one as it was breach and getting shrinkwrapped in shell so I had to help it hatch.

I have got some more hatching eggs going in the incy so very exciting :flrt:

3 weeks - more chicks :flrt:


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

AWWWW :flrt: Their feet are so cool .

Can i have your address ? im not going to steal them or any thing :whistling2::no1:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL 

Here is a 3 month old Lemon Cuckoo (hoping the chick is male so she gets a mate!) In the first pic she is getting blown along by the wind bless her


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

pekins are gorgeous, millies have gotta be the prettiest colour though


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Lol I love it when Pekins are in the wind. I really like Millefleur too but wouldn't swap my Lavenders.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

a single millies no use to you, you should give it to meeeee :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha no chance thats the one I had to help hatch so its special :lol2:
its really nice too must stick updated pics on

I think the lemon cuckoo is a boy which is good as thats a mate for Polly , above 


I think millefleurs are my fave too although really like the lemon cuckoos. buff black white are all boring. lav look nice :whistling2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Haha no chance thats the one I had to help hatch so its special :lol2:
> its really nice too must stick updated pics on
> 
> I think the lemon cuckoo is a boy which is good as thats a mate for Polly , above
> ...


Lavender are nice! :whip:
I agree though about buff, black and white although I love them in other breeds. Is Millefleur a standardized colour yet, I'm pretty sure it isn't? Other than that I really love Pekins in Columbian :mf_dribble:
I'm thinking about some Lemon Millefleur Sablepoots I was offered. :/


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

hehehe, back to Hatching we all are lol

I have a pair of Gold Partridge Pekins and 1 chick from a single egg she laid and then stopped lol

Also got 5 Chocolate Orpington Bantam Chicks, 4 Japanese Quail and 4 Chinese Painted Quails. More due at weekend.

I love hatching time. 

Picking up a Quad of Buff Cochins and a pair of Silver Dutch on Friday morning. Then I have courier coming to collect a gold silkie cock who is going to wales and getting a trio of White Crested Polands. All busy busy at the mo.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Liam I reckon yes on the LC Sablepoots.. I'm after those too! Hadn't decided on colour yet but fancy working with the breed.

Pimp, I am coming up to hatching time a week this Saturday - can't wait! A lot of the eggs are duff (ebay) but looks like I could be in for 4 Salmon Faverolle & 3 CC Legbars. Maybe one Leghorn and maybe one more pekin but not looking good, I think it stopped developing.

Here are the two chicks from this thread, now 17 days old:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cute! 

my girls arnt laying yet :-(
their combs are starting to redden though.
am off to collect my new millie boy tonight that tigger1 has kindly tracked down for me, as i wasnt having any luck. i hope he`s pretty!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Liam I reckon yes on the LC Sablepoots.. I'm after those too! Hadn't decided on colour yet but fancy working with the breed.
> 
> Pimp, I am coming up to hatching time a week this Saturday - can't wait! A lot of the eggs are duff (ebay) but looks like I could be in for 4 Salmon Faverolle & 3 CC Legbars. Maybe one Leghorn and maybe one more pekin but not looking good, I think it stopped developing.
> 
> ...


I think I will get them. I just got 2 more bantams yesterday and there's no room to quarantine any more for a few weeks yet. But I'll see what I can figure out.
Funnily enough I will definitely be hatching Cream Legbars and Faverolles, due to sexing at a young age, when everyone goes broody so if you know any good egg sellers please let me know.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Will do Liam :2thumb:

Update on the pekin chicks


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Looking good, I have a Millefleur Pekin pullet reserved for collection on Sunday, also a nice 1 year old Lavender hen and a choice of several Whites.

Having looked at pics of Blues though I think they are probably my favourite colour, I can't find any for sale at the moment but I think I'm going to have to get one, or maybe a few...


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I am off to Cirencester auction on Saturday so will have to report back on what I get LOL

I know there are some Lots of Lavender Pekins but I am planning on bidding on some Ixworth, Appenzeller and Lav Araucanas mostly


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Jeez why do they have to gorw so fast! Mind you i love mine now totally crazy they are.


----------



## Greecko (Jan 15, 2011)

Gah this thread is making me wish Id stuck at chickens  When I was about 10 I reared pekins, silkies and a some sussexs, got to love the pekins colours, never heard of these lavendars and such! had most colours of silkies, love the silkies feathers  are yous all hobbyists or quite big breeders?


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Ah.......... I need some tasty eggs to put under my silkies 

I love it when they get to the age where they are just getting adult feathers and loosing the down, they look so hobo-ish and cute!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> I am off to Cirencester auction on Saturday so will have to report back on what I get LOL
> 
> I know there are some Lots of Lavender Pekins but I am planning on bidding on some Ixworth, Appenzeller and Lav Araucanas mostly


ok so I just got back. 

Lavender Araucana
Lavender Leghorn
Belgian D'Anver
Silver Appenzeller
and a white Sultan cock

Missed out on some fab Silver Dorkings and Legbars though 
note to self - take more money next time :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> ok so I just got back.
> 
> Lavender Araucana
> Lavender Leghorn
> ...


ooooooooooooooo piccies????


Greecko
I'm a semi biggish hobby breeder. I breed mainly Polands, Bantam Orpingtons (Chocolates and Blacks), but also have pairs, trios and quads of Buff Cochins, Silver Dutch, Silkies, Gold Partridge Pekins, Black Tailed White Japanese, Cream Crested Legbars, Black/Lavender Bantam Leghorns, Buff Sussex Bantams. Japanese and Chinese Paited Quails.
Ducks, Pair of Aylesbury, Pair of Khaki Campbells, Quad of Magpies, Muscovies and mixed bunch to find mates for Buff Orpington, Runners, Black East Indie.

and 1 Pied Turkey Stag who I am looking for a couple of Pied girls for.


I have 10 Chocolate Orpington Bantam Chicks, 1 Pekin Chick and 4 Jap and 3 CP Quail Chicks at the moment. Got 4 Black Minocas hatching at the mo and lots of Quail due at weekend. 

Setting up the incubator at 1 of the primary schools tomorrow afternoon. I love doing the school hatching and teaching Children about poultry welfare.

And just popped to feed shop this morning and picked up a trio of White Polands and 2 Chamois Poland Hens (1 smooth and 1 Frizzle) Dead chuffed!

Means in Polands I have Quad of Whites, Trio of Chamois, Trio of White Crested Blacks and a Pair which are a Creole Frizzle Cock and a white Crested Black Hen. Mate at feedshop is getting some more in that she has ordered so I said I will have any left over as she had someone wanting 6 hens. So depends on how many the breeder has when she travels over to collect. 

Polands ARE NOT for everyone. Yes they are super cute but! Big But! They require a hell of a lot of care and attention as due to their crests they get eye issues, suffer badly if they get damp and are not dried quickly, and once ill they tend to drop dead very quickly. They are in my opinion, only for the diehard poultry keepers. They also should never be mixed with other breeds as because they have trouble seeing things, they get picked on.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Lozza.Bella said:


> Ah.......... I need some tasty eggs to put under my silkies
> 
> I love it when they get to the age where they are just getting adult feathers and loosing the down, they look so hobo-ish and cute!


Why would they need to be 'tasty' if going under a Broody silkie to be incubated?? :whistling2:


----------



## guardian (Jan 8, 2011)

ive just had a dozen chock orpingtons , 4 choc wyandottes and half a dozen other mixed chicks hatch yesterday.
i never get bored watching them hatch, its great to watch.

there are some aylesbury ducks hatching now as we speak, have 2 poped out just now, another 2 to pop out hopefully.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice. I wanted to bid on a trio of buff orpington at the auction but as soon as I saw them I knew they would go for silly money. They were stunners

Yeah Laura, I'll get some photos of them all up on my website at the weekend. they are really interesting! Ive just been given a pair of AsilxShamo so will photograph those too.

Got half a dozen chicks hatched over weekend so will update the incubation thread I started.

It is never a good idea to start talking about chickens is it :lol2:
Why do they have to be so addictive :flrt:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Pimperella said:


> Polands ARE NOT for everyone. Yes they are super cute but! Big But! They require a hell of a lot of care and attention as due to their crests they get eye issues, suffer badly if they get damp and are not dried quickly, and once ill they tend to drop dead very quickly. They are in my opinion, only for the diehard poultry keepers. They also should never be mixed with other breeds as because they have trouble seeing things, they get picked on.



I love my polish, I have had success breeding them (well they where hatched in a incubator and reared indoors as I know polish aren't the broodiest of hens) and mine live in a mixed flock and all is very harmonious. But I guess that is a lot down to the hard work I put in with my hens too. They are fabulous hens, I wouldn't be without them.

When I said tasty eggs, I meant some good looking chicks that I don't have in my flock yet. :lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice looking pair of Silkies you have there, are those LF?

I'm very pleased with the Silkie Bantam I got on Sunday, I want more!


----------



## guardian (Jan 8, 2011)

my polish live free with many other breeds, ive never encountered any issues, only thing with the polish is as soon as they see your feet under them they peck like mad!!!!!

there hats are well funny, everyone who comes in our yard comments on the polish first, specialy as some are frizzle and feathers pointing everywere and a massive floppy hat...
hahahaha


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Aye. But I would far rather people think really hard before getting them. Known too many people lose them because they don't put the work in.

People see them, want them because they are different and don't think about it enough.

Just set my first lot of Poland eggs for the year from my birds. So hoping for lots and lots of Poland chicks this year.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Graham said:


> Nice looking pair of Silkies you have there, are those LF?
> 
> I'm very pleased with the Silkie Bantam I got on Sunday, I want more!


I love the silkies, had mine from a day old......... and what does LF mean??


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Lozza.Bella said:


> I love the silkies, had mine from a day old......... and what does LF mean??


LF = Large Fowl


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> LF = Large Fowl


As opposed to Bantams which is what I have. Silkie LF are still small compared to other LF breeds, but Silkie Bantams are tiny little things, still with a big chicken attitude though!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Graham said:


> As opposed to Bantams which is what I have. Silkie LF are still small compared to other LF breeds, but Silkie Bantams are tiny little things, still with a big chicken attitude though!


In silkie you have Bantam and Mini. Mini's are even smaller! 
I have a couple of Bantam Blue Partridge silkies, 1 White Bantam Cockerel and a trio of Mini White Silkies. My Mini's are proper show bred and my cockerel was gifted to us by a friend who breeds top show birds. One of our hens laid her first egg yesterday, proper chuffed. The Mini's are around the same size as Japanese Bantams.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I've not seen minis they sound amazing, please post some pix!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Graham said:


> I've not seen minis they sound amazing, please post some pix!


I'll get some taken over the weekend. Got a lot on during the week and don't like rushing to take pics lol I just end up with lots of blurs otherwise.
But they are cute as! 
I even have Japanese Bantams to show the size comparison. And Dutch. So you can see how small they are.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

I think they are bantams, I have seen bigger ones than ours, but they are still dinky with the a fore mentioned attitude problems, they certainly are the noisiest despite being the smallest in the flock! 
Gotta love them! 

I would love some chamois polands, the buff ones and the white ones are gorgeous, I just love them all, I have a bearded poland and she is to beautiful! 

Which ones are your favorites?
I can't decide!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Lozza.Bella said:


> I think they are bantams, I have seen bigger ones than ours, but they are still dinky with the a fore mentioned attitude problems, they certainly are the noisiest despite being the smallest in the flock!
> Gotta love them!
> 
> I would love some chamois polands, the buff ones and the white ones are gorgeous, I just love them all, I have a bearded poland and she is to beautiful!
> ...


Polands are my absolute faves. I would love some Tolbunt, Blues and Silver and Gold laced. 

I have a Quad of whites but a couple have the odd black feather. So will be keeping Pure White Chicks to start a Pure colour Breeding pen. But also a pen of those with a good few Black feathers to Breed Pieds. 
I have a Trio of Chamois (1 Smooth Cockerel, Smooth hen and Frizzle Hen)
Trio of Large Fowl White Crested Blacks. 
Pair of Creole Cockerel and White Crested Black hen (Cause finding it hard to get Creole Hens lol) 

Waiting for my mate at the feedshop to do her drive down to a breeder to collect a load she is getting cheaper than normal due to wholesale but she's picking me up whatever he has available. They are something I have a real Passion for.

My son has his pen of Cream Crested Legbars. 1 Cock, 5 Hens. No other bird will do for him. Tho he has started to take an interest in my Chocolate Orpington Bantams. 

My daughter loves her Tinys. Black tailed white Japanese Bantams, Silver Dutch, OEG Bantams. Anything small she loves lol

Hubby is more of a Brahma/Cochin man. He loves Feathered legs on a big huge soft feathered bird lol


I have just got 5 more ducks (last night) pair of lovely typey Call Ducks. 1 white runner Duck, 1 appleyard Drake, 1 Khaki Cross Drake. Penned the call duck pair up. They are only last years hatch so would love to have some ducklings from them. I hadn't forgotten how bloody noisey they are lol


----------

